
Pact (Gympact) is shutting down - nevanking
https://twitter.com/PactApp/
======
nevanking
There's no official word on this on their site, but users are getting emails
about the shutdown. Some of the emails are posted in their Twitter replies:
[https://twitter.com/MacWyznawca/status/880791711789830145](https://twitter.com/MacWyznawca/status/880791711789830145)

